# Magic Lore Fonts for DIY magic cards



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm trying to create my own magic cards, but I want to replicate the formatting of the spells in the rulebooks and army books, as my OCD will scream at me otherwise.

I have found the heading font of Caslon Antique. The description and the rule effects look like its Times New Roman in Itallics, but its not the same, as the " looks different.

Does anyone have any idea of the specific fonts used for it?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Doing a quick comparison with my Battle Magic deck, looks like Times New Roman for the body text; but a neutral quotation mark (U+0022) for inches rather than the proper double prime (U+2033).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks about right thanks for the help! Just need to find out what the descriptive text is, there are serifs on the w and v which ain't quite right, will scroll through the fonts a bit more. I didn't even realise that the symbols used in the insert symbol bit varied, so will check those too.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Have found it! For future reference if anyone search on google (as I did many times):

Titles and headings: Caslon Antique
Itallic description: Bell MT in itallics (looks completely different in itallics)
Main body/ non itallics text: New Times Roman with U+0022 speech marks for inches

Thanks again Dave!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad I could help.


----------

